# Here!  Have a seat...let me buy you a drink!



## asaratis (Feb 3, 2014)

How many times have I said that?  IF I had a nickle for every time...I would have a boatload of small change.


----------



## cereal_killer (Feb 3, 2014)

First in! Bookers neat please


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll take a Three Floyds Apocalypse Cow please...


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 3, 2014)

Where's the jukebox?


----------



## RosieS (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice to meet ya.

I'm a cheap date - just a Sprite please.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 3, 2014)

Make mine a Harvey Wallbanger.


----------



## April (Feb 3, 2014)

Jack and cherry coke plz extra cherries!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll have a Shirley Temple.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 3, 2014)

Where did the Tavern go?


----------



## Noomi (Feb 3, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Where's the jukebox?



Right over against the far wall! What would you like me to play?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 3, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Where did the Tavern go?




better question to ask... why isnt it here?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 3, 2014)

syrenn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Where did the Tavern go?
> ...



  [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]  [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]

Could you pleeease put the Tavern in the lounge?

Free drinks are in the deal if you do!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 3, 2014)

syrenn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Where did the Tavern go?
> ...



Absolutely great idea! See guys...this is why Syrenn gets paid the big bucks!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll have a Hot Toddy


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 3, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the jukebox?
> ...



Play somethin' sweet, play somethin' mellow
Play somethin' I can sink my teeth in like Jello
Play something I can understand
Play me some Brickyard Blues

Thanks [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION], owe ya one!


----------



## Noomi (Feb 3, 2014)

Hmm, this particular jukebox seems to be filed with tracks from the 70's and 80's...not sure if that's your cup of tea, Pops?


----------



## asaratis (Feb 3, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...





Noomi said:


> Hmm, this particular jukebox seems to be filed with tracks from the 70's and 80's...not sure if that's your cup of tea, Pops?


Please  Mister. please...don't play B17!  It was our song...it was her song...but it's o-over!

And for God's sake, don't play the Waffle House Song!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 4, 2014)

I miss Syrenn already.  And I'll have a gin a tonic.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 4, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



That's Syrenn's call, innit?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 4, 2014)

Pogo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...




really??... my call?? ... ya think? 


http://www.usmessageboard.com/annou...338484-usmb-lounge-is-open-3.html#post8566200

http://www.usmessageboard.com/annou...338484-usmb-lounge-is-open-3.html#post8566208
 [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]


----------



## Pogo (Feb 4, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Well now that you spawned that earworm...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck9Sa_DHw5g"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck9Sa_DHw5g[/ame]

Great album - though I like this track better:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmASICNaTU8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmASICNaTU8[/ame]


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 4, 2014)

The thread title reminds me of Chris Hansen. 

I mean watching the show. I was never on it.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 4, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Ah common Syreen, open her back up. The drinks they serve here are all watered down!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 4, 2014)

Patron on the rocks, thank you!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 4, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Did you see this post, Syrenn?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/8566690-post113.html


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 4, 2014)

That post was made before I got the entire picture. Just ignore it, and me, for a while.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 4, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Just ignore it, and me, for a while.



Done!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 4, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> That post was made before I got the entire picture. Just ignore it, and me, for a while.



He means, "as you were"


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 4, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Just ignore it, and me, for a while.
> ...



Where do you think you're going? You sir, are still in my service as my Twinkie bearer!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I hadn't seen that thread at all until she linked it, but having read it, yeah I still think it's her call.

But running a jernt like that can't be a day at the beach.  I'm sure it takes its toll.  I think Syrenn needs some me-time and should be left to breathe deep a while and take a well-deserved break.  Again folks: patience.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 4, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> That post was made before I got the entire picture.



^^ Yet another art thief.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 5, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...




But all you have to do is remove the statement "mild flame allowed".....why is it important to allow mild flame?


----------



## Mertex (Feb 5, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Really?  That cheap ole what's his name that opened this place, well I'll be...


----------



## Connery (Feb 6, 2014)

I'll have a hot chocolate!!!


----------



## Jughead (Feb 6, 2014)

Connery said:


> I'll have a hot chocolate!!!


Great idea, but I'll have a large chocolate milkshake instead,... actually better make that two. Goes great with the dozen burgers I'm having.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 6, 2014)

Where's Syrenn's place?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 6, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



yes...and he locked the thread as i was answering.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



well lets see..... 

as i have said before...

when it was opened...

the only place for it

was in the taunting area...

some folks felt that the coffee shop was to restricted.....

so silly me....i opened the tavern for people who did not feel comfortable in the coffee shop....  

and considering the time when this whole site was more or less a flame zone.... _asking_ for people to keep it to MILD flaming.... was the same thing as asking for people to sit in church and behave. It was never a flame thread.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 6, 2014)

Flaming was not really allowed or encouraged in the Tavern.  98% of the folks who came respected that.  A few couldn't control themselves.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 6, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Flaming was not really allowed or encouraged in the Tavern.  98% of the folks who came respected that.  A few couldn't control themselves.



BINGO!!!!! 

it is not a flame thread.....  though everyone got their shots in at one time or another.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 7, 2014)

syrenn said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Flaming was not really allowed or encouraged in the Tavern.  98% of the folks who came respected that.  A few couldn't control themselves.
> ...



So the intention was a halfway place somewhere between not being allowed to neg anyone but still being allowed to rib each other? I guess it is where you draw that line as to what is acceptable ribbing and what is outright flaming. Don't know if I would be able to make that call myself. It is possible to flame someone without ever using any vulgar language. So it is definitely a grey area. Perhaps they could create a Halfway House where anything goes except negging. Then post a list of the Tavern Rules something along these lines; 



> The Rules of The Brewmaster's Tavern
> 
> We ask that all patrons of the Brewmaster's Tavern adhere to the following rules as written by the General.
> 
> ...



The Brewmaster's Tavern: The Rules


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 7, 2014)

I will have a hot chocolate too!  With some marshmellows.  Thanks.  

We just came through one snow storm and are now expecting another freezing cold spell.  I will be very glad when winter is over!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 7, 2014)

I'd like a chilli dog and a malt.


----------



## asaratis (Feb 7, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Maybe you shudda ordered Sex on the Beach!  Hey, you old goat!  This ain't MY place!  I just offered to buy you a drink!   We could mozy on down the sidewalk to another waterin' hole and I'll buy you another one!

BARTENDER! Gimme my tab!





Connery said:


> I'll have a hot chocolate!!!



One Nubian Princess, comin' up!
















.


----------



## asaratis (Feb 9, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Flaming was not really allowed or encouraged in the Tavern. * 98% of the folks who came respected that.  A few couldn't control themselves.*



That's what happens when you get a bunch o' drinkers together...in a bar, at home, at a party, the Tavern...wherever.   Some people go wild when they get drunk!

Come on...lemme buy you a drink!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 9, 2014)

Connery said:


> I'll have a hot chocolate!!!




A little Bailey's Irish cream will make it taste oh, so much better.....


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 9, 2014)

asaratis said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Flaming was not really allowed or encouraged in the Tavern. * 98% of the folks who came respected that.  A few couldn't control themselves.*
> ...



Gimme a triple shot of Wild Turkey and send one of the barmaids to sit on my lap.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 9, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I'd like a chilli dog and a malt.




Do they serve food, here, too?  Man, this is the cat's meow.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm in the mood for a Pina Colada......if you please....


----------



## skye (Feb 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have a hot chocolate!!!
> ...




I will have what she is having!!!!! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^MMmmmmmmm

oh my! what would I give for one (or two) of those right now!


----------



## Connery (Feb 13, 2014)

skye said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



Make it ten and a hot chocolate just raked my roof!!!


----------



## Connery (Feb 14, 2014)

​


----------



## asaratis (Feb 14, 2014)

Connery said:


> ​



*I'll drink to that!*

Speakin' of chocolates...and Baileys...try this:

Equal parts:  Irish Whiskey, Khalua, Baileys

shake well over ice;
strain into tall shot glasses;

Tastes like a jacked-up YooHoo!


----------

